# Do anyone have Nginx NAXSI rules for latest version of WordPress?



## pentago (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi, I'm having issue with running current (4.3.1) Wordpress with Nginx NAXSI module.

Can someone share their working rules please?

Im having real difficulty finding these on web. Thank you in advance!


----------

